# Enfia property tax



## BaanYamu (Feb 18, 2017)

How can we obtain our ENFIA Tax Code which is currently held by our Greek Lawyer, who is refusing to let us have it. This is delaying the official transfer of a property we sold in Greece last September, and for which we have been paid in full.


----------



## nick&sue (Jan 21, 2018)

BaanYamu said:


> How can we obtain our ENFIA Tax Code which is currently held by our Greek Lawyer, who is refusing to let us have it. This is delaying the official transfer of a property we sold in Greece last September, and for which we have been paid in full.


Pay him what he wants negotiate or get another lawyer to deal with the situation
.


----------

